# welcome all newbies



## gypsyseagod (Sep 1, 2007)

lots of new faces & it being labor day weekend, this place will be getting too many new members for me to say hi to each & everone so- to all the new members- welcome to smf.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome all we're glad to have you aboard!

You've come to the right place! 

First sign up for Jeff's FREE 5 day Smoking Basics eCourse: 
http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html

It'll go through the basics and get you off on the right foot!

then subscribe to Jeffâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s FREE Smoking Meat newsletter:
http://www.smoking-meat.com/subscribe.html

then download and read Jeff's FREE How To Smoke Meat PDF it's also free and full of great information to get you going and correct some of the mis-steps you may have made in the past:
http://www.smoking-meat.com/how-to-smoke-meat.pdf


Enjoy!


----------



## lisacsco (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello to all the newbies coming aboard this weekend....and check out Debi's site while your checking Jeff's...

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/

there ain't nuttin she can't help you with!!

Lisa


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 2, 2007)

p.s. to all the newbies  looking for a new smoker- after the holiday- tuesday to next friday @ walmart,lowe's.home depot, cabela's,bass pro.. etc.... now will be the time to get a great smoker/pit on seasonal clearance sale....do good have fun & read up fast & get a deal cheap=- welcome to smf once again.


----------



## lisacsco (Sep 2, 2007)

And THANK YOU for shopping SmokingMeatForums!!


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 2, 2007)

Sure is a lot of newbies & they all deserve a WELCOME to SMF
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





With a large 2 day family rebellion (reunion) I won't be able to keep up individually, so I add my WELCOME to the army of new folks
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 you all will gain much here if you just ask you will be answered


----------

